# Bussysteme



## Red-Sh4nks (4 Juni 2010)

Hallo 

Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit den Bussystemen und finde Online aber selten eine Beschreibung, sondern immer nur Angebote von SPSen 

Daher habe ich gehofft hier hilfreiche Infos zu erhalten. Speziell interessieren mich

MPI
Profibus
Ethernet




Gibt es ähnlich wie in Netzwerktechnik Topologien? Ihr wisst schon Stern, Kreis, Bus,...

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar ;-)

lg Marco*


----------



## dalbi (4 Juni 2010)

Hi,

Profibus und Profinet findet man z.B. hier http://www.profibus.com/ unter Downloads gibt es die gesamte Spezifikation usw.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## GLT (4 Juni 2010)

Red-Sh4nks schrieb:


> Ethernet
> Gibt es ähnlich wie in Netzwerktechnik Topologien?


Ethernet ist Netzwerktechnik - als Bustopologie wird es schon lange nicht mehr aufgebaut.

Topologien, die heute üblich sind ist Stern (Baum) und Ringe (spezielle Switche, der Ring ist im Normalbetrieb offen)


----------



## Red-Sh4nks (5 Juni 2010)

> der Ring ist im Normalbetrieb offen



Ein offener Ring wäre doch erst wieder eine Bustopologie, oder?


----------



## dalbi (6 Juni 2010)

Hi,

gegen Frage, was verstehst Du unter Bustopologie?

Bei einem Bus werden die Teilnehmer parallel geschaltet, der Anfang und das Ende wird mit einem Abschlusswiderstand terminiert um reflektionen auf dem Bus zu vermeiden. Somit ist es an sich ein geschlossenes System, fällt ein Teilnehmer aus ist nicht der ganze Bus tot, es sei den der Strang wird irgend wo durchtrennt.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## selly (8 Juni 2010)

PROFINET:

Übertragungsmedium: FAST ETHERNET ab Twisted Pair (100 BaseTX) bzw. Fiber Optic (100 BaseFX). Wichtig für Kupferleitung sollte mind. AWG 22 erfüllen (entspricht dem Industriestandard, d.h. gegen EMV, Feuchtigkeit, etc unempfindlich)

Topologien:
Erlaubt alle aus der Ethernet-Welt bekannten Topologien Stern, Linie, Baum und Ring, wobei auch Mischformen möglich sind. Du musst nur darauf achten, das du ein Switch hast, der den IEEE 802.3q und 802.d Standard unterstützt (Portpriosierung usw.)

Profibus:

Medium RS485 mit Busabschlusswiderständen

Topologie:
Linie

Beide Bussysteme erlauben nur max. 128 Teilnehmer im Bus, wobei bei Profibus nach jedem 32ten Teilnehmer ein Repeater für die Signalverstärkung eingesetzt werden muss. Bei Profinet erfüllen diese Funktion die Switches, die in den Geräten implementiert sind

reicht das


----------

